# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Working Public Holidays

## RichieS64

This is my first post here so be gentle, As we all know Australia in general has been hammered lately by mother nature and now the bureaucrats are having their go. Over the last two weekends, two of my mates have had complaints against them for working on public holidays, One mate is an owner builder who was cutting some 8x2s for his front fence and had a visit and was warned that he could face a $1000 fine  :Mad: ,he hasn't been affected by the floods, My other mate who had 3+ metres of water through his house and is now trying to get back on his feet,he had two tilers over to help him re-tile his bathroom, same scenario had a visit from the authorities and had a verbal warning and was told he could face a $2000 fine. I think that this is poor form to say the least as everyone is trying to get ahead. So to all Tradies out there whether helping a mate out or working on a public holiday please be careful, as they say Forewarned is Forearmed. And no they weren't working ANZAC Day as this is sacred to any aussie and if they were they would have deserved to get fined, any ways cheers for now

----------


## Jim Carroll

Who can dictate that you are not able to work on public holidays. 
There is 2 days that are sacred, christmas day and Anzac day all the rest of the days you will find most retailers are working. 
If you work on the other public holidays and getting paid then it is your choice.

----------


## ringtail

Been there done mate . When I had a OB licence 7 years ago, I had a visit from the council for working on a Sunday. The guy was really good though and said " we understand how hard it to hold down a regular job and build at the same time". He also said that " we come out and warn you, then go away for half an hour and then come back, if you are not working, its all good " A lot of those inspectors are ex tradies that know the real score. The general public doesnt understand that for every day lost in construction time, another day is added to the construction time.  Here is the kicker though, if I was doing work that did not relate to my owner builder permit, there is nothing the council can do about it. For example, if I were to make a table using all my tools, router, planer, compressor, nail guns etc.... and it is not noted on my OB permit that I will be making a table, there is no problem. As long as you stick to noise restriction times, its all good. OB's have to comply with the same laws as tradies, no working on Sundays or public holidays - yet I see tradies working 7 days a week, every week of the year. I dont work public hols or weekends though ( for customers), they are for fishing.

----------


## RichieS64

Hi all Thanks for your responses, All I am trying to do is warn people so that they don't get caught with a Fine,it's hard enough to make a dollar these days without donating it to authorities. The complaints against my friend were more noise related than anything else, one was using a compound saw and the other had tilers in to help him re-tile and were using a tile cutting saw it's a real shame as he is trying to get back on his feet after the floods and this is just another hurdle that he and a lot of other people have to face.Anyway thanks for your responses,cheers for now.

----------


## aj01

Just a quick question then - what are the times I should not be using my power tools at home (I am in brisbane too).

----------


## aj01

Just checked the BCC website and none the wiser. 
They just give typical noise levels for your residential street. No differentiation for public holidays...

----------


## ringtail

* Tools and maintenance noise*  *         Regulated devices*  
          Noise limits apply to the use of these regulated devices:   compressors or generatorsducted vacuuming systemsgrass-cutters (lawn mowers, edge cutters)impacting tools (hammers, nail guns)leaf-blowers or mulchersoxyacetylene burnerselectrical, mechanical or pneumatic power tools (chainsaws, drills, sanders)
          Note: These provisions do not apply to builders or building contractors working on a building site. There are special noise limits for building work.  *         Noise limits*  
          If noise can be heard at residential premises at the following  times, the person making the noise may be issued with a fine. 
                                                                                     Time                                                                                   Day                                                                                   Noise limit                                                                                                                                                              7pm to 7am                                 
                                                                                                                            Monday to Saturday                                 
                                                                                                                            No clearly audible noise allowed                                 
                                                                                                                                                              7pm to 8am                                 
                                                                                                                            Sunday or public holiday                                 
                                                                                                                            No clearly audible noise allowed   * Building work noise* 
          This information applies to builders and contractors working on building sites.  *         Noise limits*  
          If noise from building work can be heard at a premises at the  following times, the person carrying out the building work may be issued  with a fine. 
                           Permitted building work noise levels.                                                                                             Time                                                                                   Day                                                                                   Noise limit                                                                                                                                                              6.30pm to 6.30am                                 
                                                                                                                            Monday to Saturday                                 
                                                                                                                            No noise allowed                                 
                                                                                                                                                              Any time                                 
                                                                                                                            Sunday or public holiday                                 
                                                                                                                            No noise allowed                                    
The first bit is for joe average working around the house - which includes tradies just doing normal stuff like anyone else. The second bit is work site specific which includes all owner builders.

----------


## RichieS64

Thanks for the Info Ringtail, as i said in the beginning I don't wan't some one getting caught and facing a fine. May I ask where you got the information from? cheers Richie

----------


## ringtail

Off the BCC website. I think I went to laws and permits, then there are a few sections, one for building noise and one for tools  noise

----------


## RichieS64

Thanks ringtail,will have a look see,Cheers for now Richie

----------


## Oldsaltoz

As a Waterproofer I often have to work on weekends and public holidays because that's the only time the building is vacant, offices, shops, public buildings etc being renovated or refitted. 
This work often requires the use of angle and cup grinders soon after arriving on site. I have never had a visit from anyone about the noise, and if I did I would ask them when do you think I can do the work ? then point out what the cost would be, not just the dollars but also the loss of the facility for a day to the community. 
I worked all day Saturday and Sunday this weekend, working on amenities for disabled people. 
There would have a permit system introduced rather a silly no work and that's it set up. 
Good luck :Smilie:

----------


## PeteV

i'm thinking that this is a queensland only thing, as i have worked many weekends including the likes of easter sunday and australia day! to me there is nothing more australian than doing a cashie!!!! never heard of any such rule. there are extended noise restrictions that you have to comply to though!

----------


## ringtail

It can and does happen. If there is heaps of building activity going on in one street, the people who live in that street get sick and tired of having utes everywhere, dirt dragged out onto the road, delivery trucks coming and going etc... it all adds up and someone snaps and calls the council. Game on. Once they called they generally have a little mini blitz on the suburb and surrounding areas. Ive also seen plenty of council roadworks happening on Sundays and public holidays - double standards - me thinks so.

----------


## Boeing777

I've a got a friend in a council around SE QLD who from time to time has to deal with building noise, a few weeks ago he had to call the police on some shop fitters who we reno'ing a chemist on a sunday night, refused to open the door to speak to him (on his 3rd visit of the night), not only did the shop fitting company get a $5000 fine, but the supervisor onsite got a few of his hours wasted down at the cop shop. My advice - if the council show up, be reasonable and follow directions, otherwise it will get expensive!

----------


## Pulse

I got a visit from a neighbour at 3pm on a saturday, using a 9 inch grinder and jackhammer to remove concrete, he just wandered up and turned the power off... scared the crap out of me! 
Anyway I stopped and he didn;t call the council so everyone was happy!

----------

